
Lock the Door Your Boomer Parents Have Decided to Downsize - opensourcenews
http://www.wsj.com/articles/lock-the-door-your-boomer-parents-have-decided-to-downsize-1478882973
======
pascalxus
Paywall... Booo! Come on WSJ, you need to understand your customers better. I
don't mind paying for content if it's reasonably priced. But, paying 18$ per
month isn't reasonable, especially considering that I might not use it that
frequently. I'd much prefer a pay per use type of deal. Perhaps, you could
charge like 5 cents per article. I'd sign up for that.

~~~
grzm
As mentioned in one of the other two comments on this submission, the "web"
link should work to get around the paywall. Have you tried that?

------
dbg31415
Paywall... Boo.

~~~
grzm
Following the web link under the submission title worked for me. I've heard
sometimes people still see the paywall. Do you?

~~~
dbg31415
Yeah I still get a paywall.

~~~
grzm
Huh. I'm using Safari 10.0.1 with Ghostery 5.4.10. You?

~~~
dbg31415
Chrome and Ghostery... yeah.

Just tried in Firefox as well.

Oh well, I think I get the gist of the article and agree with it... I don't
want any of my parent's crap. Already told them to get rid of all their books
and scan all their photos and all the "fine china" that has patterns from the
70s needs to go to the dump.

